# Making a Prism Straight Edge



## Richard King 2 (May 24, 2022)

My friend and student did a You Tube show on making a straight-edge I think you will like.


----------



## benmychree (May 25, 2022)

I would have thought that both of the working surfaces should have been rough scraped before the one was finish scraped , due to the possibility that scraping the second surface may distort the first surface, in effect wasting time spent in finish scraping the first surface and having to rescrape it if it did in fact distort.


----------



## Richard King 2 (May 26, 2022)

That's the way I do it to John....rough scrape the 3 sides to approx. 20 PPI and then rotate to the others to scrape to 40PPI.  Stefan is still a rookie scraper.  He will learn the more experience he gets as we have over the years.     Now that I'm feeling better, I had a blood poisoning issue with my toe it seems.  Now that it is gone and I have lost 30 pounds.  Hopefully I will loose another 50 pounds by 2023.  We can plan on doing another CA class out there someplace?   I would prefer to do one near Vacaville compared to Oakland.  Dennis wouldn't I bet....lol


----------



## benmychree (May 26, 2022)

I guess that my instinct was correct on roughing all over, then finishing; that really applies to most all machine work (and hand work) whether it be lathe, shaper/planer, milling, grinding, or whatever process is involved, especially with grinding and scraping.  I am glad to hear of your recovery from the physical problems, and am sure you will feel better with continued weight loss; my doctor had a similar discussion regarding A1C and my health, I'm listening!   I hope when this virus thing eventually goes away we will be able to gather and scrape in Ca., I like the Vacaville location in preference to the Oakland area as well.
VTY  John


----------



## Richard King 2 (May 26, 2022)

Yes my A1C used to be over 8, my last check it was 6.1  or something like that.  I also had my eyes examined and my eye doctor said if I didn't lower my Aic, I could loose my eyesight.


----------



## benmychree (May 26, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> Yes my A1C used to be over 8, my last check it was 6.1  or something like that.  I also had my eyes examined and my eye doctor said if I didn't lower my Aic, I could loose my eyesight.


I hear you, mine started out at 6.2, the doctor said to limit my carbs, that I am doing, see him in another 3 months.  One of our friends at the sawmill has lost several toes, kind of gets my attention!


----------

